

Until Google gets its act together, here's a quick way WE can improve search - serveboy

I was prompted to submit this entry to HN after reading this post: http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/12/google-search/<p>I've been doing what I describe below for a while and can't imagine living without it. I think with a bit of collaboration everyone can benefit and make Google suck less.<p>Install this Chrome extension: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/eidhkmnbiahhgbgpjpiimdogfidfikgf<p>And add this to the config:<p># Make these domains stand out in results<p>+en.wikipedia.org<p>+stackoverflow.com<p>+github.com<p>+api.rubyonrails.org<p>+apple.com<p>+ruby-doc.org<p>+codex.wordpress.org<p>+imdb.com<p>+alternativeto.net<p>+superuser.com<p>+news.ycombinator.com<p>+.edu/<p># SPAM - never show these results<p>experts-exchange.com<p>ezinearticles<p>efreedom.com<p>about.com<p>ehow.com<p>I'm hoping someone can compile a more complete list of the content farms so that I can improve my config (and therefore my search experience). Just adding the major ones (Experts Exchange, etc) as above already makes a huge difference. Could someone maybe post a gist on GitHub with a more complete config?
======
devicenull
Here's my list of spam sites (I use OptimizeGoogle for firefox to filter them:

/efreedom.com/i

/bigresource.com/i

/thefreecountry.com/i

/sharewareconnection.com/i

/x64bitdownload.com/i

/softpedia.com/i

/tucows.com/i

/softexia.com/i

/mysharonbiz.com/i

/informe.com/i

/whois.net/i

------
revorad
For programming questions, I created a very simple Google custom search
engine, which works quite well for me - <http://laughingcomputer.com/search/>

------
pzxc
bigresource.com comes up a lot when I'm searching for esoteric programming-
topic solutions, and it's a totally worthless scraper.

~~~
serveboy
Added it to a gist @ <https://gist.github.com/779253>

------
thebigredjay
Excellent quick fix, thank you!

